

Online life after death - geezer
http://www.cnn.com/2009/TECH/05/18/death.online/index.html

======
frossie
This has occured to me, but I would have as much trouble keeping something
like this up to date as a real will (unless I knew I was dying! in which case
I could just leave instructions).

I have a password scheme (i.e. a way for my husband to figure out what my
password on any given site is, without using the same password everywhere). I
think this is a good compromise between having all my accounts inaccessible in
the event of my untimely death, and handing over my entire digital life to a
third party.

Obviously, it involves trusting my husband, but then if I don't trust him when
I am alive, why should I trust him when I am dead?

Really, all you need to tell someone is your email access details. Once your
heir is reading your email, the rest is easy - within a month or few they will
probably get an email for any significant business or person in your life, and
end up with a current list that way.

